# Bagging up????**UPDATE!! LABOR



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Do all goats get a big bag or do they udder up differently according to their bred? :GAAH:

Ok this could get long. I went to the barn last night (remeber ice cream is due today). She was having white and pinkish red stringy discharge. So I moved her to the barn. This was about 8:45 est. I texted and talk to Stacy( thanks very very much by the way) and the vet. she had one big contraction about 10 pm. Finally I checked her (what the vet adn stacy told me to do). No dilation. Hubby and I took turns in the barn with her all night. This morning she has more discharge, redish and white. The vet says that's normal. I am questioning that fact, anyways hubby took the kids to school and I went to work. He went back to check on her she has a small reddish bubble there but no contracts no pushing, it just started to come out as she was walking around having some discharged. The vet doesn't want to see her unless she is in alot of pain and obivously not going anywhere. So we are still just watching and waiting any advice. I can texted pics of the bubbles if anyone wants to give opinions.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Really it depends on yeah the breed but mostly the goat. Some breeds of goats are bred for milk, but my cashmeres can produce just as much as dairy goats. So I'd say it all depends on genetics.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Just wondered I have one due friday and I have never been able to see her teats even up until the past week and now they are hanging down and can be seen without trying but I don't see a bag yet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Do you know her due date?

Usually most ...not all ...bag up 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding....and there are those ...that bag up just prior to kidding or when they kid.... Does are so different.... each are unique.... :wink: If she is a First freshener.....if you can't see the udder filling... than feel and see if... it feels like... some milk is starting to build....you will feel a little bag there... if she is starting to fill...if not ...it will feel flat like....... ....at 1st... we may not see it... but we can feel it... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Her due date is friday may 14th she was driveway bresd overnight and the deed done several times. I can see a change just not a big bag like you see in the pics. This is her second baby, but the first baby she has had with us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Wow...2nd baby....she should be bagged a bit more.... if she is due that soon...hmm.... :scratch: Is there any discharge or is she looking sloppy in the vulva area..?


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Nope, but she appears to have dropped and her tail looks funny, kinda bent over to one side. She really doesn't want me to feel under there she nearly broke my wrist the othernight when I was trying to feel the baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Can you get a pooch pic? 
a pic of her udder area?
a side view pic?


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=14821
I have the pics posted in this! Sorry they are not great, and they are from a week ago! I will try to get more but it is raining right now


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Ok, now I am getting confused. how many posts on this doe do you have or is it several different does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bagging up????*



> Ok, now I am getting confused. how many posts on this doe do you have or is it several different does?


There are 3... and all are about the same goatie.. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*

I suspect your doe isnt preggy - but I have been known to be wrong

Is there a buck at all where she is kept?


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Yes they are all together but she is our biggest goat. THe rest or small pygmys and the boys are small. She was bred by a buck off of our farm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*

well I think that you little guys got her after she was bred by the big boy. 

where there is a will there is a way. believe me it can happen. how do you think they get mini nubians


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

It's always possible I am sure. She has just never had a silent heat and she cycled like normal 1 cycle then i believe it was 18 days later went into heat again and we drive way bred her and she never showed heat again. But then again we have 5 girls 2 billies and a wether and I have never actually shown a heat like she did. Idk this is all so confusing! I just want to make sure I am there to help her if need be!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*

well if she passes her due date like I believe she will and she continues to bag up then you know that she got preggy buy one of your bucks


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Thanks so much. I feel like a pain in the butt, but I am trying to learn!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Bagging up????*



5andcounting said:


> Thanks so much. I feel like a pain in the butt, but I am trying to learn!


Don't feel like this as your not. Questions is how we all learn as none of us knew what we know now when we first started out. You learn by asking and hand on training. Your questions may also help someone else who is just starting out but is afraid to ask.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*



> Don't feel like this as your not. Questions is how we all learn as none of us knew what we know now when we first started out. You learn by asking and hand on training. Your questions may also help someone else who is just starting out but is afraid to ask.


EXACTLY!!

I am thinking she was likely bred with your boys, most experienced does will fill their udder a minimum of 2 weeks before they kid...starts out smallish then will balloon up.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bagging up????*

Ok I am thinking you all are right. I went down and spent some time in the barn last night, she has no bag but she is getting a considerable amount bigger in the belly. She teats are hanging down more, but I felt under there like stacy said and she doesn't have a bag yet!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bagging up????*

I love questions, becasue I know there is some information we need and is never asked.

All questions are good questions and we like them.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Updated in First Post!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Anything yet? If she hasn't delivered by now I would be lubing up and investigating. The baby could be stuck.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope still just discharge and being herself. I am at work right now hubby is with her and can't check her by his self. I will check her this evening


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are seeing a water bubble, it could be that her water hasn't broke...it should have by now, especially seeing it. I personally would rupture the bag and investigate.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well Ashley whats happening? text me or call me -- im headed out again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?.... :hug:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing. I am beginning to think that she had a false pregnancy! IDK she is staying in the barn at night and now out during the day since we haven't had anything in a few days. I will watch her til day 160 and if she is not discharging again or anything by then I will assume false preg. Still No bag and No discharge anymore!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats confusing -- especially with that little bit of a bubble. Very strange


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ..that is strange for sure.... :chin: at this point.... is there anyway... you can have a vet out ...to do an ultrasound om her.....to see if ...there are any babies? It may be a false pregnancy....but ...this will let you know for sure what is going on with her.... It does throw me off as well... that you seen a bubble....so I am a bit concerned.... :hug:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

I have checked her, she is still closed. The vet wants 200 to check her, but we just don't have it with hubby being laid off. She is out in the field today and is still acting perfect. I am watching her really close tho. First sign of discharge again or that something just isn't right she is going. But she eats good drinks good.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you get a picture? It would be a lot easier if we could see what is going on.

Need a picture of her bag, and her back end. It will really help so we can help you out, so you can stop :hair: pulling your hair out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Lori... a pic may help.... :hug:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

I will get pics tonight when I get home and post tomorrow


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

5andcounting said:


> I will get pics tonight when I get home and post tomorrow


 Great, that way we will either see pictures of the doe or babies???? Maybe??????


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

In the last pics it shows where she is sunk in at the hips, she is my only goat that looks this way and it juat appear last week when all this started


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry, but to me she does not look as though she is pregnant at all. Her udder has not filled and her pooch is too tight to be near a due date. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

liz said:


> I'm sorry, but to me she does not look as though she is pregnant at all. Her udder has not filled and her pooch is too tight to be near a due date. :hug:


 I was going to say the same thing. She looks like my does after I weaned the babies.

Are you sure she had not had the babies before you got her?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to say that it looks like a normal udder on a goat who has freshened before. I vote for not pregnant.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

I am not sure but I walked the entire field and couldn't find anything. Idk I am lost. o well she is back in the field!


----------

